# Hi Viz clip on sights...A+++



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just wanted to give the hi-viz clip on sights a bit A+++. Bought one to try out last week and it makes a ton of difference. Went and shot some trap and did quite well with it. My son was shooting around 50% at best then I put one on his gun but he said he didn't like it so far out. End of the barrel. So I moved it down about 1/3 of the barrel from the muzzle. He shot 3 targets and dusted two. Said he still didn't like it. Told him tough luck, it stays so get used to it. He then proceeded to dust off 15 straight. I asked him if he still didn't like it....said yes. Seems he "thinks" he's not looking at the sight and just looking at the target but in reality he is still seeing the sight and target together. I asked him how he hit 15 straight since he's never hit more than 5-6 straight. He still claims it's not the sight. I tell you, kids just can't admit when the old man is right. Now I gotta get one for the grandson because he can't seem to aim right and is shooting about 2 feet over his target every time despite me trying to correct his cheek placement and how to look down a vent rib.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have several and they work great.8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have one on my duck gun and love it for early mornings. Great addition IMHO


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I put them on two shotguns. Both of them shoot low and behind the bird.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I put them on two shotguns. Both of them shoot low and behind the bird.


I resemble that remark.:shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I put them on two shotguns. Both of them shoot low and behind the bird.


 I found it helps if you just close both eyes when you shoot.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have one on my shotgun- it came with it- I have never ever noticed it unless the gun is out of my hands- I think if I noticed it while I was shooting I wouldn't notice what I was shooting at. I have always shot under the thought that the guns goes where my eyes go and they need to be on or in front of my target.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a friend whose front beed broke off when he swung into a branch going for a passing dove. He still continues to powder things without any sight at all far more consistently than I, so I guess it is more about muscle memory than aiming.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That's because the shotgun goes where his eyes look- you aim a rifle.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Packfish said:


> That's because the shotgun goes where his eyes look- you aim a rifle.


Same goes for six shooters, especially colt single action patterns.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

yesm


----------

